# Detangler for hair



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried this detangler? http://www.amazon.com/Cowboy-Magic-Detangler-Shine-16/dp/B000A6ZL3K

It is made for horses, and can be used by humans, but I have seen it recommended for dogs as well. It has good reviews on Amazon also. Has anyone had experience or is there another detangler you would recommend? 

I comb Alannah up to twice a day, and she still ends up with the occasional tangle or mat, especially in the thick hair around her neck due to her collar (even though I take if off when she is in her crate and also overnight while we sleep). So I really need something that works well with hair like hers. Her hair is a mix between curly and straight and it's still changing from her puppy coat to her adult coat, so she keeps me busy with grooming, that's for sure. 

Side note: I currently use a gentle oatmeal camomile shampoo, if that matters. And I do not use a conditioner. Perhaps I should try that too?


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have and it works fine for Aidan's hair, which I comb through several times a week. It isn't a miracle product -- those little under the collar mats that come up from time to time are easier to get out, I think. I always wonder if I'm fooling myself about how much it helps, though. Still, it doesn't cost much, and I think it's worth a try.

I do use a conditioner when I bathe Aidan. His hair gets tangled when it is wet, and using a conditioner helps.

Your dog is beautiful. Does she have an Irish coat?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

RoughCollie said:


> I have and it works fine for Aidan's hair, which I comb through several times a week. It isn't a miracle product -- those little under the collar mats that come up from time to time are easier to get out, I think. I always wonder if I'm fooling myself about how much it helps, though. Still, it doesn't cost much, and I think it's worth a try.
> 
> I do use a conditioner when I bathe Aidan. His hair gets tangled when it is wet, and using a conditioner helps.
> 
> Your dog is beautiful. Does she have an Irish coat?


Thank you for the advice! I was hoping you would respond actually, so I could get another Wheaten owner's thoughts  

And she has a mix of the Irish and American. Her mom has the American coat and her father has the Irish coat. When they were 8 weeks old, you couldn't tell which puppies would turn out with straight hair and which with curly - but she definitely ended up with more curly.


----------

